# Recomp Performance Nutrition (RPN) being sued for Havoc



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2009)

Recomp Performance Nutrition (RPN) being sued for Havoc Does HAVOC Cause Liver Damage?According to the Recomp Performance Nutrition websites the product to the left is ??????the next generation hormone to deliver the AMAZING results: lean, dry, hard, quality chiselled gains; without the unwanted and undesirable side effects from the old school hormones of yesterday!???Consumer Takes [...]


Read More...


----------

